# 6.5 month old won't retrieve on land.



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Went to train a bit today. Sasha LOVES retrieving bumpers in water. She is swimming awesome, comes straight back to me, delivers it to me.

She still WILL NOT retrieve bumpers on dry land. I cannot figure it out. She RUNS after it, picks it up, and drops it, then wonders off. What do I do when she sprints out to it, picks it up and puts it down?

She will retrieve it in the house.

Do I need to start doing live birds and play the "If you don't bring it back, I'm reeling you in" game?

FF? She is only 6.5 months at this point.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

sounds bored, you might want to try Gonehuntings method of hold I posted in the stickies

I would probably let it go for now and see if live birds change things, but I'm never in a hurry.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

one other simple thing to try is if you have a friends with another dog that wont bite her, jealousy is a powerful motivator for dogs.

the dog should recall perfectly everytime first, not wonder off


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

We tried that with our inlaws german shepherd, but he is just way to fast for her at this point. We may try staggering the release so it is even. Also, when we tried it, sasha was more interested in the other dog. We may try it again as that was a about a month and a half ago.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

WHAT BREED OF DOG???


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

CHOCOLATE LAB!!!!!1111


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

WHERE IS THE DOG AT IN IT'S TRAINING? Are you following a program??


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

BROWNDOG said:


> WHERE IS THE DOG AT IN IT'S TRAINING? Are you following a program??


I am following gary buys program for pointing labs. She has sit, stay, and here down about 90%. Heel and leash training is still an issue, heeling 75% of the time and still pulling 50% of the time. She is fairly steady and releases on her name. No FF or CC.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

NOT FAMILAR WITH THAT PROGRAM, I WOULD JUST CONTINUE WITH OB AND CONTINUE TO FOLLOW THE PROGRAM, IF IT IS PROVEN AND IF IT HAS SOLID BASICS, IF THE DOG IS SHOWING SOME TENDENCYS RETRIEVING I WOULDN'T BE IN A HURRY TO TRY AND STEADY IT, STRIVE MORE FOR A GOOD ATTITUDE, MIX IN ALOT OF FUN BUMPERS WHILE DOING YOUR OB SESSIONS, IF THE PUP PICKS UP THE BUMPERS GREAT IF NOT DON'T MAKE A BIG DEAL OUT OF IT JUST CONTINUE ON, HOPEFULLY IT WILL COME AROUND, THERE HAVE BEEN SOME GREAT FT DOGS THAT WERE CLOSE TO BEING GIVEN UP ON AND SUDDENLY ONE DAY THE LIGHT CAME ON..

FROM WHAT YOU HAVE DECSRIBED THE DOG IS A WAYS AWAY FROM BEING READY TO FF OR CC


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

BROWNDOG said:


> NOT FAMILAR WITH THAT PROGRAM, I WOULD JUST CONTINUE WITH OB AND CONTINUE TO FOLLOW THE PROGRAM, IF IT IS PROVEN AND IF IT HAS SOLID BASICS, IF THE DOG IS SHOWING SOME TENDENCYS RETRIEVING I WOULDN'T BE IN A HURRY TO TRY AND STEADY IT, STRIVE MORE FOR A GOOD ATTITUDE, MIX IN ALOT OF FUN BUMPERS WHILE DOING YOUR OB SESSIONS, IF THE PUP PICKS UP THE BUMPERS GREAT IF NOT DON'T MAKE A BIG DEAL OUT OF IT JUST CONTINUE ON, HOPEFULLY IT WILL COME AROUND, THERE HAVE BEEN SOME GREAT FT DOGS THAT WERE CLOSE TO BEING GIVEN UP ON AND SUDDENLY ONE DAY THE LIGHT CAME ON..
> 
> FROM WHAT YOU HAVE DECSRIBED THE DOG IS A WAYS AWAY FROM BEING READY TO FF OR CC


That has been my big worry. For the fun bumpers, if I throw it, and she doesn't bring it back, just let it go at this point?

Like I said, she does water retrieves really well. Holds steady till I release on name, brings it right back to me and can't wait for me to throw it again. I will keep working on OB and water retrieves, and not making big deals about fun bumpers.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

> That has been my big worry. For the fun bumpers, if I throw it, and she doesn't bring it back, just let it go at this point?


YOU HAVE TO LET IT GO AT THIS POINT YOU HAVE NO WAY OF ENFORCING THE " FETCH " COMMAND NOW WITH OUT THE DOG BEING FF, IF THIS SAME DOG HAS BEEN THROUGH FF AND IT REFUSSES TO RETRIEVE I HAVE A TOOL TO MAKE IT RETRIEVE " EAR PINCH" BUT AT THIS POINT YOU HAVE NO TOOLS IN YOUR TOOL BAG THAT THE DOG WILL UNDERSTAND.

I TOOK ALLOK AT THE PROGRAM YOU ARE FOLLOWING, IF IT IS A PRESSURE BASED PROGRAM IT IS BASED ON THE CARR PRINCIPALS, DOESN'T MATTER IF IT IS LARDY, ATTAR, GRAHAM, OR STAWSKI, BASICS ARE BASICS AND IT SHOULDN'T MATTER IF YOU ARE TRAINING A POINTING LAB OR THE MORE COMMON FLUSHING LAB, BASICS ARE BASICS ... OB IS OB

IF I HAVE TO MAKE A LAB RETRIEVE AT THIS POINT IN THERE TRAINING SOMETHING IS WRONG, GRANTED I CAN MAKE ANYDOG RETRIEVE IF I PUT ENOUGH PRESSURE ON THEM BUT WILL THEY LOOK GOOD DOING IT?? PROBABLY NOT...............

YOU HAVE 2 THINGS GOING AGAINST YOU " BROWN- POINTING "

J/K BUT THIS BREEDING WAS MOST LIKELY BASED ON COLOR AND $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ WITH MINIMAL TESTING REQUIRMENTS.....................


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

BROWNDOG said:


> > That has been my big worry. For the fun bumpers, if I throw it, and she doesn't bring it back, just let it go at this point?
> 
> 
> YOU HAVE TO LET IT GO AT THIS POINT YOU HAVE NO WAY OF ENFORCING THE " FETCH " COMMAND NOW WITH OUT THE DOG BEING FF, IF THIS SAME DOG HAS BEEN THROUGH FF AND IT REFUSSES TO RETRIEVE I HAVE A TOOL TO MAKE IT RETRIEVE " EAR PINCH" BUT AT THIS POINT YOU HAVE NO TOOLS IN YOUR TOOL BAG THAT THE DOG WILL UNDERSTAND.
> ...


Some of it was my problem. I did not get a chance to work with her a lot. A month after I picked her up, I had some serious medical issues. I am just not getting better, and have been starting to work her more. As for the breeding and color choice (wife), and breeding, she is out of Granite Ledge Kennels in Milaca w/ Chris Wilson. I'm not sure what you are trying to apply with the minimal testing but both parents have master hunter passes, OFA w/ Hips excellent, EIC, Cerf, and CNM cleared. The Father points. The reason I picked up his vid is because she points naturally. I just want a great hunting dog.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Sounds like forcefetching would do your dog wonders. Forcefetch it on land then move back to water. Retrieving shouldn't be "fun" until they're 100 percent bullet proof force broke. After that, they'll have fun because they'll know they're doing something that pleases you (i.e. fetching anything and everything you tell them to, returning immediately, presenting the item, and holding until commanded to give).


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Well, today I went back to square one. Did a week of sit, here, heel, and sit for 10 minutes in the morning and at night. I also quit working in the house, and started bumpers in the back yard again. I think the retriever club had too many distractions, and the allure of water for me to work there.

Today, we did 10 bumper tosses in the back yard, 3 of which she brought right back to me, 4 she did a round about walk back to me or I had to reel her in, 3 she picked it up, dropped it, and went to check out the neighbors new fence. She was promptly reeled in, and we went back to get the bumper. We ended on 2 really good retrieves, and wanting more bumper.

I am taking baby steps. I think I just have that feer that I am going to do something wrong and she is picking up on that. We had a fun day today.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Went 10 for 10 today with near perfect retrieves in the backyard. Ended happy. Should I be throwing more or is this fine at this point?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

10's plenty


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

She did great again tonight. I think it was just a phase. We did 10 for 10 again.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Too many retrieves at this point.

Aimlessly throwing something for the dog to retrieve doesn't advance them. Reduce the number of retrieves and teach them something like running through cover, swimming across from one body of water to another, swimming past a point, require steadiness and start teaching multiples.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Got it.


----------

